# Noisy fan on T5500



## jeanpat (May 14, 2021)

Hello,
from time to time one of the two big front fans, makes noise. Unmount+remount+cleaning and laying the T5500 horizontally up to now solve the problem, the silent blocks look fine. However, the day when the fan will completely fail, is coming. Is there a brand compatible at a reasonable price (<20 €/$) ?
Thanks

jp


----------



## phill (May 14, 2021)

Do you know of the make of fans that you currently have?

A friend sent me a link to some Artic P2's I believe they where?  I think they do a multi pack and they are pretty good I think    Cheap but not too cheap if you know what I mean


----------



## WatEagle (May 14, 2021)

jeanpat said:


> Hello,
> from time to time one of the two big front fans, makes noise. Unmount+remount+cleaning and laying the T5500 horizontally up to now solve the problem, the silent blocks look fine. However, the day when the fan will completely fail, is coming. Is there a brand compatible at a reasonable price (<20 €/$) ?
> Thanks
> 
> jp


If that's only one fan you need to change you can go with a good noctua nf series. Instead if you have to change all arctic p12 are good. A 5 pack is near 30€ or so, even less when on sale


----------



## jeanpat (May 14, 2021)

WatEagle said:


> If that's only one fan you need to change you can go with a good noctua nf series. Instead if you have to change all arctic p12 are good. A 5 pack is near 30€ or so, even less when on sale


Thanks for your advice.
I didn't mention clearly enough that the PC is a dell Precision T5500. The fan as a 5-pin connector, I guess I can use some adapter . There's a video mentioning this problem on a dell T5400 (french).



phill said:


> Do you know of the make of fans that you currently have?
> 
> A friend sent me a link to some Artic P2's I believe they where?  I think they do a multi pack and they are pretty good I think  Cheap but not too cheap if you know what I mean


It's a genuine fan in a Dell T5500 




They are very noisy, They have a 5 pin connector:


----------



## Susquehannock (May 14, 2021)

Had a few of those fans go bad. Adapter and any 120mm x 38mm should do the trick.


----------



## jeanpat (May 14, 2021)

Susquehannock said:


> Had a few of those fans go bad. Adapter and any 120mm x 38mm should do the trick.


with 4-pin?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2021)

4 pin is PWM. otherwise your fans would run at full speed 24/7

Alternatively if you dont want to buy an adapter, you can snip the ends off each fan and swap them around. Splice them together with a little hot glue or hot solder and run them like that. It shouldnt be a problem... Leave yourself at least 2 inches of wire from the end of the fans you are replacing.

the downside is you'll lose the warranty on the new fans youre putting in but the choice is yours. Either you buy an adapter or you can just cut and splice cables together because P12s are cheap.


----------



## jeanpat (May 14, 2021)

The fan is at full speed 24/7:


----------

